

Ask HN: Do you use Simple? - nayefc

Does anyone use Simple? I use Bank of America and satisfied with them. Is an online-only bank a good reason to switch? BofA has a good app and photo deposits just like Simple.
======
philiphodgen
I opened a Simple account with $500 and have not done a thing since then.
Anything I need to do I can do fine with Chase, Wells Fargo, and my normal
credit cards that accumulate frequent flyer miles. I also have an online
savings account at Capital 360 (used to be ING Direct).

There are two reasons I haven't done anything with Simple: (1) getting money
in and getting money out seems to be a bit of a pain (or at least I don't want
to spend the microseconds required to figure it out); and (2) it's not a joint
account with my wife.

Oh. And I like the frequent flyer miles that I get on my credit card. Three
reasons.

And my current banking is acceptable, even if it isn't overwhelmingly
fabulous. Four reasons.

And Chase and Wells Fargo have ATMs everywhere. Five reasons why.

/cue Monty Python etc.

One of the credit unions down the street from me rebranded itself as
Simplicity Bank. <http://simplicitybank.com>. I wonder whether simple,
minimal, etc. is all a fashion trend that will come and go.

Any bank that acquires YNAB <http://www.youneedabudget.com> and hosts it
internally on their servers will get my business. THAT would be great.

However, the frequent flyer miles. I keep coming back to that. We run almost
all of our business expenses through credit cards every month and as a result
generate a metric ton of frequent flyer miles therefore free flights to
places. That's real money.

